# vizsla growling



## jack48 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi All,

My vizsla (male 3 years old) is a sweet boy very energetic and loving like all are, except for when it comes to new people. When he meets new people he starts to grow with his tail tucked, but wants to be right next to them. He pushes up against them, leans on them, bumps their hand with his head but once the new person addresses him he growls at them. He seems to want the attention but doesn't understand that people don't want to show him love if he is going to growl. After about 5 mins with the new person he is tail wagging and happy to have a new best friend. My vizsla and Yorkie both come to work with me everyday and have done so since they were puppies. Constant exposure and socializing with people. This didn't start until he was about 1. He doesn't do this with children. He loves kids actually. We do have a Yorkie that growls and barks at everything and is about a year older than the vizsla. Could he have learned this behavior from him? Does anyone else have this problem or any ideas to help? We have been to several trainers, gone to the vet to get him checked out, tried treats at the door

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: vizsla growing*

Sounds like he wants to be friends with them, but is scared to have them reach out to him at first. I would tell people don't interact with him until his tail is wagging, and the fear period has passed. I did her hear of Treatibles. They help some dogs with anxiety, without having to use a prescription medication. 

My daughter's dog Lucy, thought no one was okay until she goosed them in the rear. She would bounce around but not let them touch her. I stopped telling people that they were going to be goosed. Because most people will spin around ,if they know it's coming.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: vizsla growing*

Are you sure it is growling and not the typical vizsla love grumble?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: vizsla growing*



organicthoughts said:


> Are you sure it is growling and not the typical vizsla love grumble?


Could be this. My V does a really low grumble that sounds sort of like a growl but her whole rear end is wagging. It definitely can be confusing though


----------

